# Another friend score



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My other friend just dropped these off for me to have ..
so I think with some webbing ,moss and my little demons inside they should look okay 
whadday think? What else could I do?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish i could see the pictures but my work is blocking them.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

hhhhmm I am not real thinkin real clear right now.. but I am think.... demon parakeets.... first to make the masks.. then to glue those things on the little boogers.. yep demon parakeets. thats the way I would go


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Biggnboog...
funny you should say that we have one of those parrots (fake) that says all that nasty stuff ..
I won't use him it drives me nuts..
I'll be putting my baby winged demons in there..
I found some feathers outside today so i think I will throw those in the nest along with a cornish hen remains.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah but it's so hard to get them to hold still long enough for the glue to set! Do you hypnotize yours first? I usually bonk mine on the head but sometimes they don't wake up....


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

NickG said:


> yeah but it's so hard to get them to hold still long enough for the glue to set! Do you hypnotize yours first? I usually bonk mine on the head but sometimes they don't wake up....


hot glue gun NickG.. solder is too hard to work with 

I was also thinkin maybe like a half human body.. the top half would be more interesting for sure. but the winged demons sounds pretty cool.

How long you gonna let those cornish hen remains hang around


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool Lilly...we all know that you'll put them to good use...nice friend


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nick...
are you kiddin haha I'm the mama, they wouldn't dare.


big..I don't think it will last long ..my babys are hungry.

thanks b


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

NickG said:


> yeah but it's so hard to get them to hold still long enough for the glue to set! Do you hypnotize yours first? I usually bonk mine on the head but sometimes they don't wake up....


ouch! the poor dears! hand me the mallet!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great score!I need some cages. I want some for my ravens.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too, I'm looking for a sizable cage find also - I want to put a little TOT in one and hang it from the ceiling of the witches hut!
But I agree with beelce - we know you'll put yours to good use!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

SS...check out goodwills and those places also craigs list. I saw few on the one in this area in the free section.
or make one with some plywood and dowels..

thanks


----------

